# Today's catch



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

^4 lbs 20 inches caught at 1pmish 10 7 07 at Fletchers pond by the dam.


My son caught his first. But this mom wasnt going home until she got something at least close to it or I would NEVER have heard the end of it.










^my sons. 9 yrs old but didnt want to hold the fish so a proud Daddy held it for him. caught his at 1230pm same place as mine. In fact he came took over my area. His weighed in at 3lbs 12 oz and 19.5 inches.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats!...you had more brains & went fishing in this heat. I was in the woods and saw NOTHING but squirrels & blue jays and tweety birds. I wish they weathermen would quit talking about how "wonderful" the weather is so late in October...it SUCKS. We need a cold front!


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

great catch, great photos, keep catching...I'm jealous as heck ...


----------



## Quackkiller (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish what did you use to catch them?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice! Those smiles say it all.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Fantastic!! thats what its all about. Family and fishing.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Quackkiller said:


> Nice fish what did you use to catch them?


Larger shiner minnows and creek chubs that we caught from nightcrawler pieces.

I have to wait until Nov. 15 for me to go hunting in the woods Autumn. But it had better not be THIS BLOODY HOT. Sheesh. Only one window opens a tiny bit on the hunting camper.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice Wyldkat. 

Time with the kids outdoors, nothing beats it.


----------

